# Weird Flower



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi,

Can anybody tell me what this flower is? It closes during the day. These
pics were taken about 11 am.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Rose of Sharon or also called Althea. Hibiscus family 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks Mike!!! That is awesome. I had no idea where it came from.
It looks like there are many variations. Are they native to Michigan?
I just wondered how it got in my garden area? Thanks again.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The petals of mine have a rippled edge. I can not tell the length of the pistil but it looks bigger around. The pistol on mine are 1 1/4 long. Looking at what I believe to be the leaves below the flower (the long serrated edged ones) are way longer than or rose of Sharron bushes. The are around 2 1/4 long and are 3/4 wide. The flowers are on a woody bush A couple of the white ones are 12 foot tall. Behind the big flower you can see a bud that looks just like a rose bud.

There may be other types of Rose of Sharron but this is what ours look like.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Seen them in variations of purple, blue, pink, white. And some are a double variety.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ugottaluvit said:


> Thanks Mike!!! That is awesome. I had no idea where it came from.
> It looks like there are many variations. Are they native to Michigan?
> *I just wondered how it got in my garden area?* Thanks again.


Probably by seed. Comes up in my grass and veggy garden from last years seed.

After they flower you will see a bulging seed pod where the flower was. They will ripen (turn brown) and pop open speading seed. To eliminate speading seed, prune well after all flowers are done. Flowers appear on new wood so pruning will produce more flowers next year.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Looks like a type of Evening Campion


----------



## Will Work For Fish (Jan 6, 2005)

The leaf is completely wrong for Rose of sharon or even a perennial Hibiscus. I have no clue what it is.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Will Work For Fish said:


> The leaf is completely wrong for Rose of sharon or even a perennial Hibiscus. I have no clue what it is.


I got a dozen in my yard. Looks identical to multibeards pic. Got 2 double whites and the rest are some shade of blue/purple/pink. One that came up from seed was I call a wine color. Kinda purple with a red tint.

EDIT: Just went back and did see a different leaf on the OP flower (didn't notice the leaf initially) Leaf is not rose of sharon. Flower looks much like one tho.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote MikeEDIT: Just went back and did see a different leaf on the OP flower (didn't notice the leaf initially) Leaf is not rose of sharon. Flower looks much like one tho. Quote

I thought it might be Rose Of Sharron at the first look but when seeing those leaves I had to go double check mine. I was not sure what leaves in the picture were related to the flower but thought it had to be the long serrated edge ones. BTW The stem I cut is laying on the kitchen counter and the bud is now full open. We have white and the purple.

Trout--- After seeing your post the other day and exchanging PM's I wondered if you would catch this thread. 

For you new comers on M-S Trout is a voice out of the past on M-S that answered a ton of questions like this. Thought he had all the information in his head untill he blew his cover and posted a picture of his library.:lol:

Welcome back Trout


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

trout said:


> Looks like a type of Evening Campion



I concur


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Rose of Sharon has a sweet waxy coating that ants chew off before it flowers. 

Mine are still in full flower and have been all summer--first time it did that for me.

The branches and leaves do appear to be like rose of sharon, other than the color of mine are pure white.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hibiscus Trionum.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

spoikey said:


> Hibiscus Trionum ]



Agreed 

I found this yesterday but had not taken the time to post it.

This is the site I found it on

www.illinoiswildflowers.info. 

It was in the weedy wild flowers section. Lots of good info on this site


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice job at ID'ing!


----------



## Ugottaluvit (Jan 29, 2003)

Excellent job Spoikey. I knew someone would come up the answer. That's
what I love about this forum. Also, I did see the brown seed
cups...I shook them to get the seeds out. Probably have 50 seed or so.
Thanks again.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to help. Love the research.


----------

